# Support Mothering Through Mountain Rose Herbs



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

10% of your purchase of herbs, essential oils, and other natural health care products from Mountain Rose Herbs will be credited to Mothering if you click on this affiliate link to shop at their site:

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/index.php?AID=025454

*Mountain Rose Herbs has become the Leading Organic Supplier in the finest, freshest organic botanical products. Organic herbs, essential oils, and natural body care products as well as a full selection of ingredients for crafters too. Come check out the full line of:*

*Accessories & Tools*
*Aromatherapy*
*Aroma Sprays and Flower Waters*
*Body and Bath*
*Books*
*Capsules, Bottles, Jars & Containers*
*Oils, Butters and Clays*
*Dental Care Essential Oils*
*Facial and Hair Care*
*Herbal Oils, Extracts, Salves, Balms and Teas*
*Incense, Resins and Candles*
*Lotions and Massage Oils*
*Medicinal Herb Seeds*
*Tea Brewing Supplies*
*Women's Products*
*Mountain Rose Herbs - "A Herbs, Health & Harmony Company"
Since 1987*


----------



## gilnikche (Nov 19, 2001)

Is this going to put on the Mothering home page?


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I just have to say I LOVE Mounatin Rose Herbs!!!!! I've been ordering from them for years and they have the highest quality herbs.


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

Yippee! I've been a Mountain Rose Herbs customer for about 5 years now - their quality and customer service is excellent!


----------



## Rie&BugsMom (Feb 25, 2003)

I just made my first purchase from Mountain Rose Herbs. I suspect I will be buying all my herbal needs from this company if it is as good as what people say, and I am thrilled to be able to help contribute to MDC through my purchases.

Kathleen


----------



## mommyboo (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG ! I didn't know that. I've been a customer of theirs for a year. I love their products!. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

the short cut does not connect for me. any suggestions? thanks in advance
maya


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

What a great idea! So many fantastic products.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i would do it if someone could tell me how the link works. i cant get it to connect. it is a great idea but it isnt working for me.








maya


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA (Nov 9, 2003)

Try this:

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/cgi...025454&BID=713


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

I also love mrh and have been a customer for the past few years. They have the best selection along with the best quality herbs and products.

Does anyone else have a problem with shipping? It takes almost 2 weeks for me to receive their packages. I am on the east coast but I order other things from the west coast and it will take 7 days top! Usually you can get it within 5 days. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I







Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

awesome! I







MRH too


----------



## GoldBerry (Oct 4, 2004)

I want to make a purchase- how do I make sure MDC is connected with my purchase?
Thanks!


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

I shop Mountain Rose also... but I order by phone. Is there something I can tell them when I make my next purchase?


----------



## zen_monster (May 4, 2006)

I discovered MRH about a year ago and now order all of my products exclusively from them, unless I'm in a pinch. I'm glad to know they support MDC and will make sure to click on the MDC link when I order next.

Their quality is superb.


----------



## Nikki98 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have ordered from Mountain Rose Herbs before (on recommendation from my mother) and I find that their products are wonderful! I've used their vanilla facial cream and I love it. They make superior products. In fact we use their oils for many beauty uses. I really like their stuff







:.


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salvia* 
I want to make a purchase- how do I make sure MDC is connected with my purchase?
Thanks!









:
Could someone confirm the correct URL and outline procedures for purchasing via telephone to be sure MDC gets credit for the purchase? Thanks!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i asked that months and months probably closer to a year ago and never got a response.
i would really like to know too. thanks.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

That's very cool.

And *bump* on the questions.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Hmmmm. Looks like something's up with the banner that was in my post. I'll check on this and let you know. We have been receiving occasional checks from them. But I will ask them how members can confirm that the credit is given to MDC. And I'll let you know.


----------



## GoldBerry (Oct 4, 2004)

Cynthia~

Anything? I know you are busy, darling, but it is tea season and I _need_ to make an order!







:


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Sorry for the delay.









I did check with them and our account is still active. As long as you purchase through the link above it should credit MDC. And if you want me to check to make sure you can send me your order info and I'll do so.


----------



## GoldBerry (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## mrsbakur (Jan 12, 2007)

I will be ordering some herbs from them very soon and I hope they ship to Saudi Arabia as well...


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

:







:
I finally got to order all the stuff I need to start making gifts for people! All natural with my touch. I'm so very excited. I can't wait to get everything. It's nice to know that some of it goes back to Mothering too. A good deal all around.


----------



## dmoselle20 (Mar 14, 2006)

This is my absolute favorite site to buy my natural products! I highly recommend it! They are great!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 13, 2008)

Mountain Rose Herbs is a fantastic company. We are patrons as well. I am waiting for my gallon of coconut oil to come in the mail as I write!


----------



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

ugh I wish I had seen this yesterday before I ordered.....


----------



## Mom'n it (Nov 3, 2005)

Ooh yay! Good to know as I purchase a lot of my products from mountain rose!!!


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I buy from them a few times a year, never knew about the link until now...but I will use it from now on !

They have great essential oils, nebulizers, and soap....the Simmons Forest soap is wonderful for dry skin ! The Kathy's Family lemon soap is very lemony !!!


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

Mountain Rose Herbs is the best est !! Seriously, great prices and awesome quality!


----------



## guestmama9971 (May 11, 2009)

-


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

It's working for me. It takes me to the Mountain Rose Herbs site to shop.


----------



## Ammiddeon (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any good websites where I can buy herbs preferably not by the pound that are relatively inexpensive. I normally get them from a local store here, but they dont have arnica or calendula. Any suggestions?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

MRH, the thread you bumped, sells them in 4 or 8oz amounts, but shipping would add quite a bit to the cost. I am buying 2 months' worth at a time so that the shipping is more reasonable (we can go through quite a few nettles in that time period).


----------



## mama2babysugar (Jun 8, 2008)

hi,
is this still working?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

The link to take me to MRH still works and I think it still gives MDC a small percentage. It doesn't give us, as buyers a discount, though MRH has nice discounts if you are buying several pounds of herbs or spices, I have culinary herbs coming for my freezer.


----------

